# 802.11ac: Gigabit Wi-Fi Devices will be shipping in 2012



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

802.11ac: Gigabit Wi-Fi Devices will be shipping in 2012.



> *Summary: Broadcom introduces the first 802.11ac chipsets at CES and networking may never be the same.*


-- Tom


----------

